# Amplificador 500mW alto rendimiento a 6V, usos generales.



## tecnicdeso (Nov 13, 2015)

Adjunto un simple amplificador de 500mw para usos generales. Despues de  unos años inactivo en este excelente foro, vuelvo a publicar alguna cosa  interesante.

Se trata de un amplificador clase AB, de alto  rendimiento, con impedancia de entrada superior a 100kOhm. Utiliza  transistores genericos estilo BC548, BC558, BC328 Y BC338. 




​
Ideal para proyectos a pilas, estilo radios y seguidores de señal para comprobacion de circuitos.


Excelente respuesta.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 13, 2015)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Adjunto un simple amplificador de 500mw para usos generales. Despues de  unos años inactivo en este excelente foro, vuelvo a publicar alguna cosa  interesante.
> 
> Se trata de un amplificador clase AB, de alto  rendimiento, con impedancia de entrada superior a 100kOhm. Utiliza  transistores genericos estilo BC548, BC558, BC328 Y BC338.
> 
> ...



Buen aporte!!!. Así como está, la THD es algo alta a 1 KHz (alrededor del 5,4 %). Se podría reducir algo disminuyendo las resistencias de 100 K a algo como 10 K y reacomodando los valores del divisor potenciométrico de entrada a algo como 100 K cada una de las dos resistencias de 1M. De esa forma, se aumenta un poco la corriente drenada de la fuente.

La otra opción sería reacomodar los valores de las resistencias de la realimentación, de modo de bajar un poquito la ganancia (que de por sí no es muy alta).

Saludos

PD: es notable la similitud del esquema con una versión de un amplificador del mítico Hiraga.







Obviamente, se emplea fuente simétrica y algún que otro aditamento para lograr un hermoso amplificador en clase A. Es interesante notar cómo el diseñador suprime capacitores en la red de entrada, la realimentación y la salida al parlante. Respuesta en frecuencia desde DC y una limpia señal de realimentación.

Si no mal recuerdo, a las dos primeras etapas del amplificador se la conoce como Diamond Buffer. Por lo general, caracterizada por su rápida respuesta y alta impedancia de entrada. Hay quienes alimentan al primer par de entrada con fuentes de corriente constante (en lugar de simples resistencias) para linealizar la respuesta y bajar aún más la distorsión.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 14, 2015)

Subo una modificación personal del amplificador subido gentilmente por tecnicdeso y su archivo para simulación y juego en Multisim 13:



La distorsión se pudo bajar bastante: de 6,231 % a 1,720 % . No es un valor descomunal, pero ha mejorado sensiblemente, incluso la potencia desarrollada sobre el parlantito. La disipación de cada transistor de salida está por debajo de los 90 mW en reposo.

Aquí se muestra el desempeño del original:



Saludos

PD: circuitos sencillos así me tientan a modificarlos y llevarlos a alta potencia empleando mosfets a la salida .


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 14, 2015)

Muy lindo el mini amp 

Pero ahora, ¿cuál sería su máxima excursión simétrica? ya que aún no me la creo que sea de 500mW 

Según yo, se necesitarían 2V RMS (respecto a 1/2Vcc) para lograr 500mW sobre 8 ohm.



> PD: circuitos sencillos así me tientan a modificarlos y llevarlos a alta potencia empleando mosfets a la salida



Así pierden lo simple, bonitos y baratos ¿no crees?. Nada más hay que ver cuanto cuesta un pobre mosfet  bueno, simple opinión 

Saludos!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 14, 2015)

Sr. Domo dijo:


> Muy lindo el mini amp
> 
> Pero ahora, ¿cuál sería su máxima excursión simétrica? ya que aún no me la creo que sea de 500mW
> 
> ...



El circuito tiene muchísimo potencial... Solo hay que encontrárselo .

Tal como está el esquema original es muy probable que no llegue a los 500 mW de audio (por lo que muestra la simulación, solo a una fracción y con una distorsión un tanto grosera). Posiblemente, llegue a los 500 mW de disipación .

Aún así, le pongo fichas al asunto ...

Fijate que jugando un ratito nomás, le saqué casi 300 mW de audio a una cuarta parte de la distorsión original. Seguro se lo puede pulir un poco más todavía. Tal vez, no se extraiga mucho más de los 300 mW, pero posiblemente se logre bajar al 1 % la distorsión en el sentido de modificación que he planteado (calentando un pelín más los transistores de salida ).

Yo creo que con salida a mosfets, se puede armar algo muy lindo. Tiene todos los condimentos: la primera etapa es un buffer => alta impedancia de entrada; con fuente simétrica permitiría eliminar condensadores de paso, acople y de realimentación (lo cual es muy buscado por los diyers); lidia muy bien con capacidades parásitas, con lo que permitiría articular excelentemente con mosfets dispuestos a la salida y obtener alta velocidad de respuesta; existe simetría desde entrada a salida => tiende a cancelar los H2.

Como ejemplo, subo lo que logré jugando unos minutos con el simulador:



Se podrían reemplazar las resistencias de 18 K por unas CCS y, de esa forma, obtener más linealidad y bajar la THD. El apareado de complementarios es crucial.

Los 800 mA aprox. de bías en el par de salida permitirían lograr unos 10,24 W pico en clase A sobre 4 ohmios (o 5,12 W RMS).

De seguro se puede mejorar aún mucho más...

Ooohhh!. Resultó tener también 13 componentes como el BBB13!!!: mmmmhhh, ese número me va empezando a gustar...

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 15, 2015)

¿Quién dijo que no se podía llegar a algo interesante?

Se polariza al par de salida de modo de lograr operación en clase A hasta la máxima excursión esperable de la salida. Ésto es 1,375 A aprox., que arroja una disipación en reposo de 20,625 W por mosfet.

Se mejora el slew rate y se polarizan a las dos primeras etapas con corrientes de colector en torno a 2 mA (donde los transistores de baja señal empleados se comportan un poco mejor en cuanto a la variabilidad del hFE con la corriente de colector). Esta corriente podría aumentarse un poco más, también , aunque la considero suficiente por ahora (por más que no se esté exactamente sobre la meseta de la curva de hfe vs. Ic que se dá entre los 10 mA a 20 mA aprox., lo que causa bastante disipación en reposo y posibles corrimientos térmicos).

Aquí van algunas curvas de interés y el esquema de cómo queda finalmente, por ahora:

















En las curvas de la envolvente del espectro de distorsión, se nota claramente la acción de la simetría circuital en la cancelación de los H pares.

El único punto en contra que le veo (a pesar de que reúne características excepcionales, bajo mi criterio) es que requiere una fuente de alimentación muy bien filtrada (posiblemente, regulada).

Ahora, la pregunta es ¿quién se anima a armarlo y hacerle la prueba de fuego?

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 18, 2015)

Aquí subo una opción con salida a bipolares. Luego, con más tiempo, subo gráficas características.



La impedancia de salida está en el orden de 1 ohmio.

Si bien no se incluyó un capacitor de acople de señal de entrada ni en éste ni en los dos anteriores circuitos, es de suponer que lo que le conectemos a la entrada disponga capacitor de acople de salida.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 20, 2015)

Aquí van las curvas del último esquema:

Diamond Buffer a similar voltaje de entrada que en versión salida a mosfets:



Como se puede observar, tiene menor ganancia de voltaje y, por ende, de potencia.

El mismo esquema anterior pero a plena potencia de diseño (20 W sobre 4 ohmios en clase A pura) con bías de reposo de 1,62 A y 24,3 W de disipación por transistor aprox.:



Respuesta en frecuencia (la magnitud de salida está en dB):











El PSRR resultó mejor que en la versión salida a mosfets.



Referencias: Señal de entrada => curva verde; señal de salida => curva roja. El slew rate resulta entre unos modestos 3,93 a 4,35 aprox. y bastante simétrico (como era de esperar).





Referencias: THD vs. Frecuencia a 1 W => curva verde, THD vs. Frecuencia a 20 W => curva roja.



Como conclusión rápida atendiendo a los resultados de la simulación podríamos decir: es un amplificador para operarlo a regímenes relativamente alejados de la máxima potencia, de modo que no denote en forma sensible el H3. Su respuesta en alta frecuencia se ve algo limitada, si lo comparamos a un amplificador de estructura similar pero empleando mosfets a la salida y, pretendiendo excursionar la salida a casi 12,9 Vpico cada semiciclo (aunque la versión a mosfets llegaría a unos 11 Vpico, solamente). Muy posiblemente sea necesario jugar con otros transistores de salida más rápidos, para mejorar en general la zona de alta frecuencia (tipo MJ21193 y su complementario).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 20, 2015)

Por último, subo una versión del amplificador Diamond Buffer con salida a mosfets con slew rate mejorado. Es decir, se polarizan en reposo a cada una de las dos primeras etapas a unos 10 mA aprox. por cada colector (los transistores de señal se llevan a una disipación cercana a los 150 mW, en las peores condiciones).







Como puede observarse, existe una superioridad muy marcada en esta versión respecto a la de salida a bipolares. Muy posiblemente, sea esta versión la que arme y pruebe.

La Zout está en torno a los 0,1 ohmio.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 24, 2015)

A causa de obtener en la mayoría de las simulaciones de estos esquemas de amplificadores un relativamente bajo desempeño del PSRR (incluido el de salida a BJTs, que se comportaría en este sentido un poco mejor que los de salida a mosfets hasta ahora planteados), es que me ví tentado a mejorar el rechazo al ripple de alimentación (si eso era posible).

Fuí probando filtrar de modo clásico (mediante simples filtros RC) ambos rails de alimentación hacia 0 V (en el lado de la polarización de transistores de baja señal). Para que se den cuenta cómo, vean el esquema que subí de don Hiraga (uno de los primeros post de este mismo thread). El PSRR no mejoraba mucho más allá de los 50 dB, lo cual no me terminaba de convencer del todo aún, ya que deseo operarlos en clase A pura, con lo que la corriente de bías y el ripple de alimentación pueden ser importantes. Todo esto es para lograr razonables relaciones de S/R (digamos, alrededor de 90 a 96 dB a plena potencia).

En un último intento, encuentro una forma muy simple, fácil y más económica de aumentar en forma importante el PSRR hasta unos 69 dB aprox.!!!, lo que no es poco. Como pueden ver, empleo solo un único condensador, pero se "particionan" las resistencias que eran inicialmente de 1 K. Es por lejos mejor que lo que plantea el mismo Hiraga. Los amplificadores de ese diseñador han tenido grandes exigencias de filtrado para obtener razonables S/R. En cambio, aquí cambian muchísimo las cosas: en el último esquema, de unos 22 dB pasamos a unos descomunales 69 dB a 100 Hz de ripple.





PSRR con el condensador finalmente adoptado (uno electrolítico de 4700 uF + uno de 100 nF en paralelo):









Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 27, 2015)

En la última mejora implementada cabe acotar algunos puntos importantes a tener en cuenta:

1) En el "particionado" de ambas resistencias de 1 K para que queden definidos los dos puntos de conexión del único condensador de bypass se ha supuesto una partición inicial del 50 %. Es decir, por cada resistencia de 1 K quedan dos de 500 ohmios (560 ohmios en la práctica). Con esta proporción de partición, queda un PSRR más que aceptable a unos 100 Hz.

Pero es interesante notar que la proporción de esa partición se puede modificar en pro de obtener aún un mayor PSRR en los 100 Hz (de emplear rectificación de onda completa con frecuencia de red de 50 Hz). Por ejemplo, en el esquema último, R9 puede adquirir el 20 % aprox. de la suma de R1 + R9. Es decir, R9 de 200 ohmios (220 ohmios) y R1 de 800 ohmios (820 ohmios). La misma situación, pero en espejo, se plantearía en el rail negativo.

2) Para que el PSRR resulte tan alto como el citado (unos 69 dB), la forma de las curvas de rizado de cada rail deben poder cancelarse una con otra: esto es, si observamos con un osciloscopio de dos canales, disponiendo la masa del instrumento en la masa del circuito y una punta de cada canal en cada rail, la función "suma A + B" debe dar una línea horizontal (idealmente) o con mínima ondulación (en la práctica). Esto es muy importante verificarlo, si empleamos fuentes totalmente separadas (como es últimamente mi caso), de lo contrario, el PSRR no superará los 30 a 35 dB (aún en las mejores condiciones en la partición de las resistencias de 1 K). Aquí es interesante analizar cómo quedan los puntos homólogos de cada bobinado secundario: caso contrario, se invierte la posición de los extremos de un bobinado, de darse el caso particular de bobinados independientes (como el mío).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 27, 2015)

Muchas veces es necesario aplicar la inteligencia antes que la fuerza bruta, reza el dicho.

Lo peor de todo es que eso es muy cierto.

Todavía es posible darle unas apretaditas más a la "tuerca" del PSRR y... el tornillo no se cortó todavía .



Llegamos a los casi 86 dB a los 100 Hz!!!.

Una apretadita más, todavía:



El PSRR trepa a los descomunales 118,4 dB a los 100 Hz!!!. Evidentemente, con un factor de calidad (Q) tan alto van a ser necesarios componentes muy estables y precisos para obtener esos mismos valores. Aún así, de montarlo con componentes bien comunes, por más que no alcancemos esos valores (por los corrimientos, inestabilidades de valor, etc.), vamos a estar en un nivel de supresión de la frecuencia fundamental del ripple muy importante todavía.

Al fin de cuentas, son solamente 3 condensadores los necesarios para tamaño PSRR (en este último caso). En el anterior de 86 dB, solo 2. En el original de 69 dB, solo 1 (que fué mostrado cómo).

Saludos

PD: el secreto para lograr estos PSRR es sintonizar la supresión sobre la misma frecuencia fundamental del ripple de alimentación, que en mi caso es de 100 Hz. Luego les muestro el "cómo".

PD2: estas técnicas me permiten emplear bancos de filtrados flojos en la fuente de alimentación, aún con corrientes de bías de salida altas (permitiendo operar al amplificador en clase A pura). Lo mejor de todo es que se pueden obtener esos PSRR aún empleando solamente la centésima parte del valor del condensador original de bypass de 4700 uF!!!. Por ejemplo, con el PSRR de casi 86 dB, una corriente de salida de 1,375 A y una relación S/R de 96 dB a plena potencia, resultan unos tristes condensadores de filtrado de alimentación de 2200 uF por rama y por canal. Ese es un requerimiento de filtrado más que miserable para un clase A pura. Aún poniendo el doble de ese valor por si queremos estar seguros (unos 4700 uF), resulta una broma de capacidad.

PD3: para el caso de 118,4 dB de PSRR resultan condensadores de bypass de cerca de 62 uF (en total 2) más uno de 1,8 uF. Obviamente que resultan valores rebuscados, por ser una supresión sintonizada.

PD4: evidentemente, vamos a tener que estar vigilando de cerca la influencia de un rizado mediocre de la fuente en el buen funcionamiento del amplificador, debido a los bajos valores de voltaje de alimentación involucrados (principalmente la condición de clipping), si es que queremos aprovechar la gran ventaja que nos ofrece un altísimo PSRR (amplificador más silencioso, menor ensuciamiento del espectro por acción de filtrados de alimentación fuertes en conjunto con los puentes de diodos, menor dimensionamiento del transformador y de los diodos, etc., etc., etc.)


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 28, 2015)

Consiguiendo un PSRR de 118,4 dB a 100 Hz y empleando un condensador de filtrado de alimentación de solamente 4700 uF por rama y por canal, estaríamos en condiciones de obtener unos 120 dB de relación S/R a plena potencia . Ese nivel es compatible con lo que podría obtenerse de sistemas de 20 bits de resolución.

En cambio, si no empleáramos ningún condensador de bypass, la relación S/R se reduciría a solamente 39,6 dB a plena potencia.

Si empleáramos un solo condensador de bypass de 4700 uF, la relación S/R sería de 86 dB a plena potencia. Menos que el rango posible con sistemas de 16 bits.

Si empleáramos dos condensadores de bypass de 63.3 uF cada uno, la relación S/R sería de casi 103 dB a plena potencia. Un poco más que el rango posible con sistemas de 16 bits.

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle (Nov 29, 2015)

La verdad, es un lindo diseño completamente simétrico... Hace mucho tiempo leí sobre el mismo. Mi mayor preocupación sería el posible embalamiento térmico por ser los 4 transistores de entrada independientes.

Variar la tensión base emisor de cualquiera, si no va compensado por otra variación igual del transistor siguiente, genera fluctuaciones en la corriente de operación de los transistores finales.

Para un clase A, posiblemente fuera aceptable, pero , bueno, me genera mis dudas la estabilidad a largo plazo del amplicador.

Por lo demás, es un diseño muy creativo e interesante


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 29, 2015)

ejtagle dijo:


> La verdad, es un lindo diseño completamente simétrico... Hace mucho tiempo leí sobre el mismo. Mi mayor preocupación sería el posible embalamiento térmico por ser los 4 transistores de entrada independientes.
> 
> Variar la tensión base emisor de cualquiera, si no va compensado por otra variación igual del transistor siguiente, genera fluctuaciones en la corriente de operación de los transistores finales.
> 
> ...



Justamente la estabilidad térmica es la que me da vueltas hace rato por la cabeza. Nunca armé uno totalmente simétrico y no tengo probado en la práctica para dónde puedan ir los corrimientos y qué tan importantes puedan ser.

Por el lado que estoy intentando ir es mantener a los transistores de baja señal bastante calientes, de modo que la variación de temperatura ambiente (por más que sea amplia) no tenga mucho impacto en los posibles corrimientos, después de estabilizada la temperatura normal de operación. Es decir, si mantengo temperaturas de operación de juntura de unos 75 grados, si la temperatura ambiente varía en 5 grados, el corrimiento va a ser 5/75 del punto de operación. En cambio, si la temperatura de operación de juntura es de 35 grados y si la temperatura ambiente varía en 5 grados, el corrimiento va a ser 5/35 del punto de operación. Puede que me equivoque, pero eso es lo que tengo planteado hacer hasta el momento.

Igual, tengo que masticarlo un poco más, todavía.

Por otro lado, confío en que los bajos valores resistivos del lazo de realimentación frenen cualquier posibilidad de corrimiento de la unión de emisores del par intermedio de transistores de baja señal. La intuición que tengo acerca de ese lazo conformado con muy bajos valores resistivos es que contemplando una situación límite de que esos valores tiendan a cero (manteniendo siempre la relación de 150 a 33), es que ambos emisores se van a mantener a un potencial más fijo que si esas resistencias tomaran valores mucho más importantes (como ser 150 K a 33 K). Intuyo que a los transistores intermedios les va a costar más desplazar el potencial de la unión de ambas resistencias del lazo (donde se conectan ambos emisores). Quizás me esté equivocando con mi intuición. Obviamente, habrá que otorgarle estabilidad térmica sobredimensionando adecuadamente la potencia de las resistencias de ese lazo. La analogía que podría plantear (aunque no la veo muy válida para este caso), para que me entiendas a lo que me refiero, es con un circuito bootstrap conformado con una capacidad por debajo del valor requerido (para los seguimientos de voltaje) y una red resistiva dura (de bajos valores resistivos): le va a terminar costando seguir las variaciones de voltaje en un amplio rango de frecuencias.

Aquí una simulación del offset de salida vs. temperatura ambiente:



Luego, comparando entre dos variantes de resistencias en el lazo de realimentación:





Se puede ver que la ganancia en ambos casos es aprox. la misma. Más allá del desplazamiento del offset en los 27 grados que sufre la variante empleando resistencias más altas (lo cual es corregible), la variación dy/dx es mucho mayor que la otra variante, como yo intuía . La diferencia es de casi 21,84 veces más de corrimiento en DC de la salida en la opción con resistencias de lazo 10 veces más grandes.

Saludos

PD: en el fondo, le tengo un poco más de temor a la incidencia de una variación en el voltaje de alimentación (si se lo plantea no estabilizado) en la corriente de polarización general que a la incidencia que pueda tener en la misma una variación en la temperatura ambiente. Por burdos tanteos, da una variación de casi 277 mV por 3 voltios modificados (en la variante de 1500 ohmios y 330 ohmios) contra casi 10 veces menos (en la variante de 150 ohmios y 33 ohmios).



No he tenido tiempo de hacer la simulación con ambos rails variando, pero modificando uno solo ya nos da una idea para dónde puede ir la cosa. El rail que se ha modificado en las dos simulaciones es V1.

Finalmente, el circuito con el PSRR mejorado:



En realidad, deben hacer pequeños ajustes en torno a los valores resistivos desde donde se toman los condensadores de bypass, para que arrojen los niveles simulados. En el esquema se han dispuesto los valores normalizados más cercanos. Eso lo dejo para tarea de uds.  (no es cuestión de dar todo en bandeja ).


----------

